# How to hang this shelf



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Google "French Cleat"


----------



## macchm (Aug 28, 2017)

jlhaslip said:


> Google "French Cleat"


Thanks! That would work, but I don't think that’s how it is intended to be mounted. I could replace that original hardware with a french cleat, but it seems less than desirable…

There's a better picture of the existing hardware at bit.ly/2iATFgV — it doesn't look like it matches the 45 degree notched french cleat hits I found.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Having trouble with that link. Could you repost the full URL. Thanks.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If you find something like this that would fit in the hole and bend the top end out so it catches the brass plate. Then just screw it to the wall and hang the shelf.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-2-in-Zinc-Plated-Mending-Plate-4-Pack-15299/202033910


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would just hang the shelf on a couple of screw heads. Hopefully the mounts are on the same centers (normally 16") as the studs in your wall. Screws should go into the studs.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Concur with SPS-1. You can use a round head or pan head screw. A bigger screw will have a bigger "shoulder". The shelf will be fine as long as it isn't bumped upwards. If that happens you might lift it over the shoulder of the screw. You could increase the size of the shoulder with a washer. It looks like the depth of the mounting slot is enough to accommodate a screw head and washer. 

Your biggest challenge might be getting the two mounting screws at the right level. You will first want to make sure that the distance from the bottom of the metal mounting plates to the top of the shelves is exactly the same. If it is, then place your screws exactly level. If it isn't, then you'll have to adjust the height of one of your mounting screws. 

When drilling the pilot hole for the mounting screw start with a small drill bit - its less likely to "walk" from the point you marked. Then enlarge that hole to the proper size for the screw you have chosen.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm trying to wrap my head around 1960's "antiques". Did you mean *18*60's


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Get the mending strap shown and some thick washers. Screw mending strap to the wall with a couple washers behind it for spacers.

Assuming that this is up.


----------



## macchm (Aug 28, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> Get the mending strap shown and some thick washers. Screw mending strap to the wall with a couple washers behind it for spacers.
> 
> Assuming that this is up.


That’s genius! Thanks, I think that will work great.

Re “antique”, I suppose “vintage” is the better word. Just meant used, not commercially available new, didn’t come with a manual :vs_worry:


----------



## Koa (May 13, 2017)

Home Depot has these in electrical dept...


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

Just take some pair of screws to hang the shelf. And see if the studs are in the level to get your shelf to be hang on your walls.
Hope! This will help you.


----------



## Pelico (Sep 1, 2017)

If you are having difficulty locating the holes try using stickymark. I found these on Amazon and eBay. I used them to locate drilling holes behind a painting. It's a 1" piece that has adhesive from one side and a pen from another. Adhere it to painting and slowly approach the wall. Put a level scale on painting for better result. 

Go to Amazon and search for StickyMark. If you try searching for it on eBay ignore the autocorrect suggestion and stick to stickymark



Good luck!


----------

